# An Ethical Dilemma: Endlers ...



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

When I first started out with fish tanks 3 yrs ago- I bought some feeder guppies that never got eaten. The fish made friends instead. The guppies are still here teeming with livebearerness. 
I had asked the guy why some of the guppies were more colorful than the others and his answer was- that some of them were wild guppies. After joining this site I learned that what I was told was a "wild guppy" is actually an endler fish. 

No- they are not all endlers. I am now a bad fish person. I have an ENDANGERED species fish mixed in with common guppies. I can't tell the female endlers apart from the guppies. Only the males. At this point 3 years later- I'm not even sure that there would be a point in trying to separate them. The bloodstock has been through multiple, multiple generations. 

What to do?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing wrong with keeping guppies together with regular endlers. I just wouldn't trade them to other hobbyists who want a Pure endler stock.

Separating them will be a long task, and could result in a mistake, or the "wrong" genes spreading to endler populations. So just enjoy the guppies, and variations, but don't share them. 

-John N.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Are you sure they are endlers? There are some pretty colorful wild males. Do you have a picture? Do you have a big fish that you can feed them to?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I've had male feeders that look a lot like endlers. They usually aren't quite as colorful, but close. Here's a picture of a "wild guppy" similar to what some of my guppies looked like. 









And here's an endler for comparison


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cassie, I'm not entirely sure, but I don't think the Endler photo is a pure strain one either. I've heard that the true pure Endlers have a blue splotch in the doral fin and should have more color extending down the tail as well.
I agree that some of the wild male Guppies can really resemble the Endlers though, so you may just have a mix of fancy and wild strain Guppies. 

As John said, if you don't share them with anyone else, there's nothing to worry about. If you just keep them in your own tank, no harm will be done to the pure Endler strain.


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't concern yourself with this issue. If they were sold as feeder fish, then chances are they weren't pure Endlers to begin with. Afterall, you said it yourself, they are an endangered species. Even if they were pure one generation of interbreeding causes hybrids. If you have three years worth, they definitely aren't pure. At least your conscientious of your actions. That's better than most people this day and age.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

sorry... I just searched and that's what came up, I dont' claim to be an expert, and sorry for the mistake!


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

Cassie said:


> sorry... I just searched and that's what came up, I dont' claim to be an expert, and sorry for the mistake!


No need to apologize, that's what this website does, brings people together to discuss a common passion. As aforementioned, your concerns put you ahead of the curve. Most don't think, just act, then down the road they regret it. I'm glad you made this "mistake" as you put it, it shows you're learning, as we all are.:yawinkle: :yawinkle: :yawinkle: :yawinkle:

Derrick


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

Based on Cassie's picture...I have wild guppies. Ok- I feel better now. Thanks! I do love them, they are beautiful. I unfortunately don't know what to do about population control...I have waaaaaaaay too many. However, if you see my post under worst fish I ever bought- I don't want to buy a mean predator for my tank.

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your detailed input! Cassie the pictures were EXtremely helpful!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cassie said:


> sorry... I just searched and that's what came up, I dont' claim to be an expert, and sorry for the mistake!


Oh no, don't be sorry at all Cassie. My apologies if I sounded like I was being critical. I certainly didn't mean it that way. 

Lailastar, I don't know what sort of climate you live in, but I've heard they do great in tubs if you have too many in your tank. Of course they breed better than ever when they're in a tub too, so maybe that was a stupid idea....


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

How does one filter a tub?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The Endler R Us website has some good info on it, if you post a picture there they will more than likely be able to ID the strain/color pattern.

There are some that intentionally breed Guppys with Endlers and even Mollys, to see what the outcome is. So there is nothing wrong with it as long as you have no plans on selling them.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

Guppies can breed with mollys? Thats awesome! I will definetly get some and see what happens- they come in really beautiful colors!


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello

Sorry revive an old topic, but have an interesting site for those who have any questions.

There are some differences between these two species of Poecilia, mostly in color, where Endler has a strong red with black, while the Guppy is purple, green and blue metallic strong. 
The pictures of Cassie, I parrese a hybrid between them. 
This site is very good for search and comparison:

*http://www.viviparos.com *

Ps. Wild Guppy personally prefer the more colorful and beautiful!


----------

